# How common is the 'Robin Hood' shot?



## Unclegus

What kind of arrows/points were you shooting? Some types of arrows are more prone to robinhoods than others. A majority of the time all you do is just trash the one you hit and don't have anything but a splintered shaft to show for it.


----------



## TheDuckBuster

I have 3 bows and mid grade equipment on them so i dono how high end my bows and stuff on them are but i have been shooting for 2 and a half years now and ive gotten 2 robenhoods. I got my first at 40 yds and then my second at 20. 
It has gotten to the point where if i am 30 yds or closer i shoot at different spots otherwise i will clip an arrow and crack it and then its trash, or ill robenhood it. But one thing that may be different from you and i is i shoot from 20yds in my basement everynight for a mininmum of 30 minutes.


----------



## WrongdayJ

I shoot Gold Tip Exp. Hunter 3555's with 75gr. field tips.

The arrow I shot into was destroyed- of course, but I was able to save the other one.


@Duckbuster- I practice as much as I can. . .not every night (although I'd love to), but at least twice a week. I shoot from 20 up to 50 yds. and I try to shoot 100 shots in a session.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Not very common....I have had a bunch of them but none on an actual round and I have only seen a couple on around. But most people I know build their arrows to minimize or prevent them all together.


----------



## FS560

Maybe 30 years ago we would have "family pack" fun money pots on the indoor range. It is best with 5 shooters or more.

Everyone puts money in the pot.
Shoot one arrow at a time round robin into a single NFAA indoor spot target.
If you miss the spot, you have to shoot again immediately.
Continue round robin until the first real robin hood occurs.
The two arrows split the pot.

This is really screaming, hollering, and laughing fun.

The way to increase your chance of winning was to use aluminum arrows with part of the nock taper cut off. That way an arrow was more likely to stay inside for a robin hood and the evidence of the chopped nock taper was obliterated anyway.


----------



## archerycharlie

Many years ago when i was shooting 2413 alumn. arrows and using fingers i got 3 one week apart. Got one at home shop, got one at a shoot in southern In. the next weekend and another the next weekend at our state shoot. These were all done at 20yds on a single spot target. Then i went to shooting the 5 spot.:wink:AC


----------



## rpdjr45

Hey, "J"! June 29, field tournament at Usery Mountain Range. Fourteen field and fourteen hunter targets. Good people, good fun. Come on out and join us. I "think" the fee is ten dollars( be prepared for 20 in case I'm wrong), and 6 bucks to enter the park.


----------



## Dave T

rpdjr45 said:


> Hey, "J"! June 29, field tournament at Usery Mountain Range. Fourteen field and fourteen hunter targets. Good people, good fun. Come on out and join us. I "think" the fee is ten dollars( be prepared for 20 in case I'm wrong), and 6 bucks to enter the park.


It is $10 plus the park entry fee. Sign up starts at 6:30 AM and we will start shooting as close to 7 AM as we can to beat the heat.

Dave
Usery Mountain Archers Field Coordinator
(fancy title for the guy who puts on the field shoots - lol)


----------



## WrongdayJ

Excellent!

I shoot the Usery Field course quite a bit (along with the Ben Avery course).

Hopefully I will see you all there!


----------



## psargeant

Tubed arrows are pretty un-common these days. I know I go to a lot of trouble to keep them from happening to me...all that said, I shot a field round a couple weeks ago where in 14 targets we had 2...in both cases the "tubee" hadn't taken the necessary pre-cautions (Uni-bushings or nock pins)...


----------



## IGluIt4U

psargeant said:


> Tubed arrows are pretty un-common these days. I know I go to a lot of trouble to keep them from happening to me...all that said, I shot a field round a couple weeks ago where in 14 targets we had 2...in both cases the "tubee" hadn't taken the necessary pre-cautions (Uni-bushings or nock pins)...


Yep.... learned the hard way last year on the Billy Hill.. my first shoot... RH'd one of my own.. and the sucker bounced out!! :mg: :chortle:

Pins now... :thumb: :nod: :lol:


----------



## Chesta22

I've probably Robin Hooded 10 arrows in the last year. I would say that most of them were luck, although one of them I called it before I did it, and the another I told my buddy I was going to Robin Hood his arrow before we were done shooting. All were from 40 yards or less, most of them were from the 25-30 yard range. Is this a normal occurance, or have I and some others just been extremely lucky recently?


----------



## cc46

@70m not often...haha

but at 18m with aluminum and an open nock end it's pretty easy...used to take a bent aluminum arrow and cut part of the taper off and re glue the nock on and then slam it with another well used aluminum arrow ...used to do it in front of the high school phys ed teachers...lol


----------

